# What made you decide on a cockapoo?



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

What made you decide on getting a Cockapoo?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well after losing our greyhound, we had a gap of about 18 months and during this time our daughter developed a real fear of dogs!!! I couldn't and wouldn't have her growing up with that fear, as I love dogs and have always had and worked with dogs. We had also gotten to a point where we wanted another dog and so I made a list and the research began.....
1. Good family dog
2. Medium in size....man wouldn't walk something too small!
3. Happy medium energy dog, that could go for very long walks but be happy with a run round the block if a long walk not available.
4. Low to non shedding coat as hubby has asthma and daughter has eczema

My list lead me to a cockerpoo and the rest is happy history


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wanted a non shedding dog to try and minimise my allergies. I looked at all non shedding pedigrees and Labradoodles and then a friend suggested I looked at Cockapoos. I laughed and asked if she was winding me up as I thought it was a made up name! 

In the end I chose a Cockapoo because of;

Their nature - fun and good with children
Size - being good for our family with young children and I wanted a dog that the children could cope with on a walk.
Low to non shedding coat (it worked, no sneezing!)
I love their funny scruffy dog look!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Their friendly nature
Their size
Good for me and my anxiety/depression
Plus and most importantly they are Cute


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Firstly it was purely the look, but the more I researched, the more obvious it became that they are the perfect breed for what I wanted, plus I already had a working cocker, who I am now going to refer to as half cockapoo!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

We lost our beloved black lab last year and just couldn't bear the thought of being without a dog, we looked for

low/non shedding breed
great nature and personality and good with kids (really important in my job!)
Freinds have a labradoodle who we loved but decided something smaller would suit us better
Started looking on breeder's online and from the first photograph we saw of those fluffy, adorable, mischievious little bundles, we were totally hooked on cockapoo's! xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I needed one that was non shedding because of the kids asthma. Hubby didn't want a small dog and we need one that is good with young children and a cockapoo ticked the boxes. I did want a labradoodle but thought they were too big. Coco has been brill with my youngest who is 22 months so I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We lost our Max last May and I immediately wanted to get another dog but hubby said no as Max had lots of "issues". I ended up getting quite depressed last summer without a dog (6 weeks off work sounds great, but if you are on your own for most of it its not so great!) so hubby agreed we could get another dog and so the search and research began...

I wanted a dog that I could do more with as I needed a hobby and have always been interested in learning to do agility, grooming etc, a breed that is sociable and loves a cuddle, good with other animals - a Cockapoo fitted the bill.

And how can anyone resist their good looks


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i am going to sound so shallow but initially it was because of how cute they look. a friend had sent me a link to a website with pictures if cute baby animals and cockapoo puppies were on there. then the name amused me. but when i then started looking into it further and seriously considering a dog, the intelligence, temperament, low shedding, size of a toy cross, energy levels, all fit with what i was looking for. And really I couldn't gave asked for a better dog as Betty fits perfectly what i was looking for and being black and white also coordinates well with my wardrobe!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jules, loved your post :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Jules, loved your post :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


the irony is i'm not joking about her coordinating as i mostly wear black, white and grey!! and just realised that i had a white Audi with black interior when i got Betty and now gave a white and black mini - colour coordination all the way!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Great posts guys


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok - Jules, I feel you need a little fashion advice. Have you thought about accessorising - perhaps collar (for Betty) and scarf (for you) in accent colours?
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ok - Jules, I feel you need a little fashion advice. Have you thought about accessorising - perhaps collar (for Betty) and scarf (for you) in accent colours?
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


i'm never without a scarf, sunglasses, jewellery and handbag!!! i am the accessories queen! And Betty has a red collar and lead with diamante bling!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> i'm never without a scarf, sunglasses, jewellery and handbag!!! i am the accessories queen! And Betty has a red collar and lead with diamante bling!!!


 I always get Milly collars with a bit of bling- has to be done 

But she is not fussed either way- However Monty just adores getting new stuff.

Put Milly's coat on and she is like splashing about in puddles getting it all dirty and despite it being pink she coudn't give a stuff.

Put Monty's on and he prances in it and he is not fazed that his is lilac tartan. He is the Gok Wan of the dog world 

Same with colllars- she is all fidgety when putting one on and he just sits there all pleased


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&Ms Mummy - What made you decide to choose a Cockapoo and a Cavapoo?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> M&Ms Mummy - What made you decide to choose a Cockapoo and a Cavapoo?


Like Carol we initially thought about a labradoodle but thought they were too big and bouncy for us.

We then made a list of fav breeds with cockers being top of the list. On researching them we came across cockapoos and after reading all about them plus their cute factor we decided they were the right dog for us. ( height, looks and personality)

Getting a 2nd dog was different.

I tried the rescue route and we were looking at any small-medium breed/cross/mongrel but sadly it didn't work out for us.

We came across some Cavachons when out and liked the look of them- which also led to looking at cavapoos. I had a Cavalier as a teenager and he was a smashing boy- so sweet so thought a Cavapoo would be just the best of the two breeds.

We also looked a lhasas and Mini schnauzers.

So we were looking out for all those plus cockapoos and Cavapoos and Milly became available from a breeder we had heard about from Kendal and others.

Once I saw her picture that was it :love-eyes::love-eyes:

I adore all poodle crosses though and love the westiepoos.


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

We had read up on so many different breeds but nothing seemed to fit the bill. Then by chance I came across a cockapoo, I can't remember how, and they seemed perfect.

Size - able to deal with the kids
Working part of a cocker - the want to please, we want to train ours to help our son
Intelligent
Family friendly
Loyal
Texture of their coat
They look fab

Just under 2 weeks until we collect Sid


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

we had a stray cat come and move in with us, she became very poorly and died and that just broke my heart so i decided i wanted another pet. i didnt even know i wanted a pet as 11 years ago our old dog died of old age and i said never again its too sad when they go. the search began on line looking at dog and a cockapoo just came up out of the blue and that was it i was smitten, so my dad and i searched the net and now we have my lovely cockapoo wispa!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dawny said:


> we had a stray cat come and move in with us, she became very poorly and died and that just broke my heart so i decided i wanted another pet. i didnt even know i wanted a pet as 11 years ago our old dog died of old age and i said never again its too sad when they go. the search began on line looking at dog and a cockapoo just came up out of the blue and that was it i was smitten, so my dad and i searched the net and now we have my lovely cockapoo wispa!!


aww must have been fate Dawny


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Similar story really.... kids had been badgering for a dog for a while, with them promising to "walk it in the rain" and that they would even "get up before school and walk it".....(and pigs might fly) But with me having alergies I said that we could nt have one.. then my husband said he could imagine a dog bed in the lounge so I said I'd research low/non shedding dogs, and ofcourse he told them we could have one before I'd even looked. So like others looked at Labradoodles but then came across the cockapoo which ticked more of the boxes so the search began.... and I walk the dogs after the kids have gone to school and in the rain


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my mum grew up with poodles and a caviler Chico the poodle was in the house before she was born, after she died they got Trixi then after she passed they got Hidie the cavalier. 

them my mum when she got married for her first anniversary she got a cocker then for her birthday a couple of months later she got an other cocker. which is what i spent my childhood with they died when i was 8 years old they were about 12 years old. 

then we went 10 years without a dog till my mum had my little brother and mum said children deed to grow up with dogs, she was looking at bassets as she has always wanted one, but we have stairs and they aren't good with stairs. then she thought about it and decided she didn't want the hairs that came with the cocker and the cav so when she found the cockapoo it was the perfect mix. 

but we found it so hard to find a breeder 5 years ago, and were considering importing from America, but thats complicated. 

lol we were on our way to falkirk in the car and i was nipping my mums ear begging her to find a cockapoo, so she looked to the sky (not good when driving) and called to my Gran(who had passed about a year before) saying that her granddaughter wanted a Kickapoo and that she was to sort it out. 

we came home and on the lap top again this add just popped out of nowhere and we found Sylvia but unfortunately she had no gold girls only a black boy, but was expecting a litter with gold and black so we put our name down for a gold girl. so i was very exited and later that night my aunt came over and i went to show her the add but the photo had changed, offering a gold girl who had been let down. mum rang up and Sylvia said she had been waiting for my mums call. 

when mum went down to get her she told Sylvia to keep our name on the other list but change it to the black. 

and well now we have 4 and my mum is convinced they are reincarnations of her gold cocker Tico, her Black cocker Mitzi, her collie Sula(she was re homed for nipping Ticos heals and tormenting her but it was for the best as she became a help dog for a friends mum who had MS and kept her out of a wheelchair for years) and muffin the cavXcocker who was re homed before i was born to a family with older kids as a one dog family, she was a barker like Delta , as soon as we got Echo she started nipping at Gypsy's heals.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

my reason is simple, it was just because i think they are the most cute, beautiful, gorgeous balls of fluff i ever did see, love how they look and now i had one i love how loyal, sweet, and mega friendly they are, love them, every size and ever colour, and i would love more more more x


----------

